# PBGFC JR Angler Tourney June 14-15



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

The 25th Annual Jr Angler tourney will be this weekend June 14-15 @ WCI Lost Key Marina. Species include TUNA DOLPHIN WAHOO C&R Billfish and KING MACK BONITA & RED SNAPPER. Great way to spend fathers day weekend on the water. Registration and Capts meeting Friday 6 pm. Fishing Sat with awards and Pizza part following close of scales. A jr angler is defined as anyone who has not reached his or hers 18th Bday as of start of Tourney. For more info www.pbgfc.com or on Fbook. Good luck and Tight Lines!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Weather Forecast is looking good!! You may register at captains meeting Friday afternoon 6pm at WCI Lost Key marina.


----------

